# Scotland Detailing Meet - 23rd September, CarWashnWax



## Dave KG

Many thanks to David G who has kindly volunteered his unit as a location for a detailing meet on Sunday 23rd September. :thumb:

*Start time: 10am*

This will be a great opportunity to meet fellow detailers from across Scotland. As for what wil be at the meet, if you are interested in coming along, please let use know what you would like from your meet... As a general jist, I will be there for machine polishing and LSP demos, but I'm sure we can organise other demos for the day too!

If you're interested in attending, please pop your name below and if you've got suggestions for the meet, pop them down.

Cheers, Dave.

1) Dave KG


----------



## gerry connelly

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly


----------



## S-X-I

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I

As for what i would like to see. A demo of how to use Meg's 80 and 83 via the PC. Tried both a few time and i'm still unsure what the right technique is.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I should hopefully manage this one!


----------



## gerry connelly

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I


----------



## Clark @ PB

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4)Clark


----------



## RS4

add me as well


----------



## gerry connelly

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4)Clark
5)RS4


----------



## Sandy-m2

Where is the unit?? will try and conf closer to the time.


----------



## SURFERROSA

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4)Clark
5)RS4
6) SURFERROSA


----------



## Eazy

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4)Clark
5)RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy


----------



## Mark M

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax


----------



## blr123

Well at the mo I'll be working so the list has to stay as is for the minute but I'll see what I can do about that  

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax


----------



## Grizzle

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 


Cambuslang 


G72 7TN


----------



## Glider

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.


----------



## ericd

Would have really liked to have made this  , but already planned to attend the Culzean Autoclassica show in Ayr same day...


----------



## spitfire

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)


----------



## ianking

Damn I would have loved to come along but im away on hols for 2 weeks whilst this is on. Hopefully there will be another event like this in Scotland soon.


----------



## Dave KG

ianking said:


> Damn I would have loved to come along but im away on hols for 2 weeks whilst this is on. Hopefully there will be another event like this in Scotland soon.


I'm hoping there will be several meets held in Scotland in the coming months for detailing.


----------



## pete330

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)


----------



## illeagalhunter

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R


----------



## SURFERROSA

I would really like to see an engine detail. I've done my own but it was okay. 
I've always admired Clark's engine bays in photo but would like to see the outcome in the flesh, with better products and technique used than what I'm used to.

CLARK, I DONATE MY ENGINE BAY TO YOU AT THE MEET.

Hope this is okay:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter

This cost a fortune in new detail stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John-R-

Maybe make this one, going on hols next day so depending on packing etc

John


----------



## Grizzle

yeh right if yeh get permission u mean john boy!! lol


----------



## John-R-

Grizzle said:


> yeh right if yeh get permission u mean john boy!! lol


Maybe right!!! depends on Mrs's and child etc 

John


----------



## S-X-I

Grizzle said:


> yeh right if yeh get permission u mean john boy!! lol


Are you coming along Grizzle?


----------



## nsanity

Count me in


----------



## Djw John

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)


----------



## evojkp

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 

What time will it kick off at? I'm nightshift, but should make it along early afternoon for a couple of hours.

John, if you need a lift give me a shout....it would be handy top have someone in the car to wake me up when I fall asleep :driver: :doublesho


----------



## Djw John

jkp said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) Gerry Connelly
> 3) S-X-I
> 4) Clark
> 5) RS4
> 6) SURFERROSA
> 7) Eazy
> 8) V12MSM
> 9) Lomax
> 10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
> 11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
> 12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
> 13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
> 14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
> 15) jkp
> 
> What time will it kick off at? I'm nightshift, but should make it along early afternoon for a couple of hours.
> 
> John, if you need a lift give me a shout....it would be handy top have someone in the car to wake me up when I fall asleep :driver: :doublesho


Well I wont be on nightshift so I could always drive instead! I do them every few months so feel your pain!


----------



## evojkp

Apologies John, I meant the other John from me John also.  

Your more than welcome to hop in and I may take you up on that offer depends on how much kip I can accumulate over that weekend.  :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse

I hope to be able to make it and put a few faces to names and to see if Dave KG is actually as wee as he looks in his corrected panels reflection photos!


----------



## Djw John

jkp said:


> Apologies John, I meant the other John from me John also.
> 
> Your more than welcome to hop in and I may take you up on that offer depends on how much kip I can accumulate over that weekend.  :thumb:


My head hurts now!! Aye no worries! Not 100% there anyway!


----------



## illeagalhunter

what about new paint sealing ,i will volanter my new type r


----------



## BM-Stu

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu


----------



## L555BAT

What about removing damage caused by bird crap. I volunteer my Golf.


----------



## Altered Carbon

Yup - I'm up for this too!

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon


----------



## astra-bertone

Jush saw this (doh)

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v


----------



## cj romeo

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) CJ Romeo


----------



## gerry connelly

^^What's happened? We've gone from 19 back to 17 in an instant!
We.ve lost BM-Stu, Altered Carbon, and Ibizasport.......something you said guys??


----------



## astra-bertone

im def coming


----------



## Johnny50

I'll come along.

Although no laughing at the state of my motor !!!
Swirl mark heaven 

Anyone want to use it as a demo ? 
Shameless.. 

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20)Johnny50


----------



## Grizzle

S-X-I said:


> Are you coming along Grizzle?


Doubt it.


----------



## astra-bertone

how not?


----------



## cj romeo

I've dissapeared from the list??


----------



## S-X-I

List now been tidied up.

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp 
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50


----------



## Clark @ PB

SURFERROSA said:


> I would really like to see an engine detail. I've done my own but it was okay.
> I've always admired Clark's engine bays in photo but would like to see the outcome in the flesh, with better products and technique used than what I'm used to.
> 
> CLARK, I DONATE MY ENGINE BAY TO YOU AT THE MEET.
> 
> Hope this is okay:thumb:


Thats if i can make it, i'm fairly confident of making this meet - just depends on work really as i may need a whole weekends rest if we carry on as we are! :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)


----------



## swordjo

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo


----------



## OrangePeel

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)


----------



## Lou_m

Can't make this one as i am away with work for 4 weeks. Hopefully see you all at the next one.


----------



## John-R-

jkp said:


> Apologies John, I meant the other John from me John also.
> 
> Your more than welcome to hop in and I may take you up on that offer depends on how much kip I can accumulate over that weekend.  :thumb:


If your nightshift, I'll drive, make it easier for you.

John


----------



## Scotsbil

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil


----------



## Eazy

is it ok to bring a camcorder to record the demos?


----------



## SCOTIA

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26)SCOTIA

Once SURFERROSA does my car next week,cant wait mate:thumb: can i bring my son(11yrs old)?


----------



## nsanity

Oops my names not on the list, will pop it on now 

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26) SCOTIA
27) nsanity


----------



## Grizzle

SCOTIA said:


> can i bring my son(11yrs old)?


No kids allowed am afraid!


----------



## K18WRX

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26) SCOTIA
27) nsanity
28) K18WRX (hopefully make it)


----------



## astra-bertone

Grizzle said:


> No kids allowed am afraid!


so is that why ur not coming :lol:

i thought that rule was just for young gaz


----------



## pete330

Grizzle said:


> No kids allowed am afraid!


Why the Hell not?


----------



## astra-bertone

maybe davids liabilty insurance doesnt extend to children


----------



## spitfire

Or Grizzles at the wind up again. You'd better check Ib-sport that your allowed in.  At least if Grizzle puts on long trousers he'll look like an adult.:lol:


----------



## astra-bertone

cheeky auld Bas*****


----------



## vpricey

I'm Up for this....









1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26) SCOTIA
27) nsanity
28) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
29)vpricey(Paul)


----------



## SURFERROSA

*"Or Grizzles at the wind up again. You'd better check Ib-sport that your allowed in. At least if Grizzle puts on long trousers he'll look like an adult."

"cheeky auld Bas*****"*

Sounding good here as the countdown approaches. Looking forward to meeting all of you but I'm not just coming for the banter

If Clark disnae turn up:wall: to demo bay detailing on my car then maybe V12 :thumb: will do the demo?


----------



## scoobyiain

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26) SCOTIA
27) nsanity
28) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
29)vpricey(Paul)
30) scoobyiain

dependant on time as i finish work at 6am.

If i can make it i would like to see wet sanding


----------



## pete330

Not going now as having a BBQ with BMW Car Club in Banchory instead


----------



## beedie

pete330 said:


> Not going now as having a BBQ with BMW Car Club in Banchory instead


priorities eh,
glad to see us detailers get shunned for the bm's


----------



## Clark @ PB

beedie said:


> priorities eh,
> glad to see us detailers get shunned for the bm's


should think so too, Pete runs the club!


----------



## beedie

that means he organised a meet the same day then.
you up for a bit of convoy action clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB

yeah if i'm going!


----------



## Grizzle

see ya's all there


----------



## S-X-I

Grizzle said:


> see ya's all there


Thought u weren't coming


----------



## SURFERROSA

Grizzle said:


> see ya's all there


Thank God!

Glad to hear it big man:thumb:


----------



## pologti

it would be rude off me not to turn up as it only 20mins away from my house , so what time did it start at, will Dave be selling some CG stuffs on the day aswell

kenny


----------



## Alan W

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Pete330 (If there is nothing else planned as it`s the holiday weekend)
13) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
14) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
15) jkp
16) Deanoecosse
17) BM-Stu
18) Altered Carbon
19) ibizasport16v
20) CJ Romeo
21) Johnny50
22) Dougster (work dependant)
23) Swordjo
24) OrangePeel (work dependant)
25) Scotsbil
26) SCOTIA
27) nsanity
28) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
29)vpricey(Paul)
30) Alan W


----------



## S-X-I

Updated list with the addition of Grizzle, Alan W and pologti and the subtraction of pete330 due to BMW car club commitments.

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W


----------



## Ali

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali

LOL at the numbers!!! The unit isn't huge you know!


----------



## gerry connelly

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali

LOL at the numbers!!! The unit isn't huge you know!


----------



## outshine.v

room for 1 more 

dj


----------



## Grizzle

gerry connelly said:


> LOL at the numbers!!! The unit isn't huge you know!


yeh but how many outta that lot will actually turn up i say half if that.


----------



## astra-bertone

I dunno if i will be coming im skint and its before payday


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> I dunno if i will be coming im skint and its before payday


You wont need any cash. You don't need to buy anything. Get youself along there.:thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone

Petrols an issue too though, im hopefully selling my alloys so might be fine


----------



## cj romeo

Grizzle said:


> yeh but how many outta that lot will actually turn up i say half if that.


I concur, having organised meets on other forums.:buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB

looks like i should be defintely going to this now, will be good to catch up with those that i havent seen for a while :thumb:


----------



## Alan

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan


----------



## Djw John

I'll meet up with you first Al if thats cool, saves me getting lost!


----------



## S-X-I

What time is this thing kicking off at? 

Just making sure so i can get up in tme and give the car a quick wash.


----------



## Grizzle

8am lol


----------



## ZSimon

ill come along aswell just for a nosey


----------



## Clark @ PB

ZSimon said:


> ill come along aswell just for a nosey


Convoy! :driver:


----------



## illeagalhunter

Well my new Type r is @ the dealers ,so ill be there with it


----------



## ZSimon

Clark said:


> Convoy! :driver:


may aswell i take it you know where it is


----------



## Clark @ PB

ZSimon said:


> may aswell i take it you know where it is


no idea! 

I'll get directions from Grizzle or we may meet him first :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

sure no bother clark i've pm'd u my mobby dicky numbery.


----------



## shiny beaver

*Scotland detailing meet*

Are these meetings open to all or by invite only?


----------



## david g

Open to all :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Address

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN

Members List

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon

Feel free to add you name to the list.


----------



## S-X-I

Just had an idea.

How about we have a little show and shine at the meet?

We could appoint judges (maybe Dave KG, David G, Grizzle and Clark) and they could inspect our cars and choose an overall winner.

What do you think?


----------



## gerry connelly

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## astra-bertone

lets just hope the weather is better next weekend that it is at the present moment


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> lets just hope the weather is better next weekend that it is at the present moment


I take it your coming then? :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone

Well see, i have 50 quid in my tail the now but going out on sat night so might be hungover and skinted


----------



## cheechy

Address

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN

Members List

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy

Feel free to add you name to the list.

Guys hope you dont mind but I've popped a meet up for the Totaltorque.net site to coincide with this. I'll pop along around 11am I suspect but is there an agreed time DaveKG ?

Cheers!


----------



## Eazy

would someone be kind enough to give a wet-sanding demo?it'l be great to see how this is done


----------



## SURFERROSA

Eazy said:


> would someone be kind enough to give a wet-sanding demo?it'l be great to see how this is done


I'd be able to do this if there are no other takers:thumb:


----------



## SPANER

7 I love 2 come dave 
ronnie


----------



## ZSimon

i wonder how many will turn up hope there is enough parking for all these cars


----------



## S-X-I

Get there early to get a good space lol

Anybody got a starting time yet?


----------



## Clark @ PB

SURFERROSA said:


> I'd be able to do this if there are no other takers:thumb:


Done!

The less i have to do this weekend the better, ideally i would like to do no demo's at all as i just want to chat and catch up with David/grizzle etc :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

Starting time anyone 

John


----------



## Dave KG

I've PM'd David_G about a start time and a couple of logistical arrangements, so will let you know as soon as I hear back.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Clark said:


> Done!
> 
> The less i have to do this weekend the better, ideally i would like to do no demo's at all as i just want to chat and catch up with David/grizzle etc :thumb:


You not doing engine bay demo? - you could talk to dave and graham at the same time. Or could you?:doublesho


----------



## Dave KG

Start time guys - 10am. David G says he will be there from 830am, I'll get along there for 9am to set up various things.

There will be a black BMW 3-series on hand for machine polishing demos which I will do with rotary and machine throughout the day... 

David G has also kindly agreed to donate a prize for a show and shine contest on the day, further details of this will be along soon.


----------



## ron burgundy

had to be this weekend when im in greece .its only ten mins from me to. any plans to do it again in the future?


----------



## Dave KG

ron burgundy said:


> had to be this weekend when im in greece .its only ten mins from me to. any plans to do it again in the future?


Further meets will be organised across Scotland in the coming months. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

Lets hope we get better weather than the last time.:wall:


----------



## Grizzle

Yeh deffo man...


----------



## cj romeo

Dave KG said:


> Start time guys - 10am. David G says he will be there from 830am, I'll get along there for 9am to set up various things.
> 
> There will be a black BMW 3-series on hand for machine polishing demos which I will do with rotary and machine throughout the day...


You can use my flat black Alfa 159 if you want, though you may need a grinder to have any impact on it!


----------



## Clark @ PB

SURFERROSA said:


> You not doing engine bay demo? - you could talk to dave and graham at the same time. Or could you?:doublesho


maybe, although i have a certain technique for doing engine bays that i would like to keep to myself (as i'm sure you'll understand) as i think it works rather well 

I'm all for helping out and giving advice etc but there are certain things i now keep to myself due to various reasons


----------



## Grizzle

cause ur a big gay?? lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

Grizzle said:


> cause ur a big gay?? lol


I know you are but what am i?  :lol:


----------



## ZSimon

Those heading down from Aberdeen and surrounding fancy a convoy


----------



## lomax

ZSimon said:


> Those heading down from Aberdeen and surrounding fancy a convoy


Sounds interesting, what time are you thinking of leaving?


----------



## Clark @ PB

lomax said:


> Sounds interesting, what time are you thinking of leaving?


Probably 8 at the latest!


----------



## ZSimon

8 sounds good meet at asda at portlethen then head from there pick up clark en route


----------



## dumfriesdik

can anyone come along to this? give us the postcode or road, and if i am allowed out to play, i might just pop up in the morning. no promises!!


----------



## John-R-

dumfriesdik said:


> can anyone come along to this? give us the postcode or road, and if i am allowed out to play, i might just pop up in the morning. no promises!!


Open to all 

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN

John


----------



## pvs

Could I be added to the list for Sunday?

Scott (Pristine Valeting in Aberdeen)


----------



## cheesy

Members List

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy

Count me in


----------



## Grizzle

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS


----------



## SURFERROSA

Clark said:


> maybe, although i have a certain technique for doing engine bays that i would like to keep to myself (as i'm sure you'll understand) as i think it works rather well
> 
> I'm all for helping out and giving advice etc but there are certain things i now keep to myself due to various reasons


No probs, I'm an understanding chap.

Also understand Grizzle too:speechles


----------



## Paulo

_Hi all, A new member but I will try and pop along on Sunday morning, to meet up with you all and get a few hints, tips and advice.

I currently own an RX8 which Grizzle will hopefully be detailing for me before the 28th Sep, as I'm going to the RX8 Owners Club annual meet that weekend and want to impress _

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo


----------



## spitfire

Paulo said:


> _Hi all, A new member but I will try and pop along on Sunday morning, to meet up with you all and get a few hints, tips and advice._
> 
> _I currently own an RX8 which Grizzle will hopefully be detailing for me before the 28th Sep, as I'm going to the RX8 Owners Club annual meet that weekend and want to impress _


_Sharp intake of breath NOT GRIZZLE :doublesho _

























_Only Kidding  _

Top Bloke is our Grizz:lol:


----------



## Scotsbil

Guys does any one have a spare DW car window sticker? im not bothered what style, I dont have paypal so cant get one from here. If so could you bring it along on Sunday and I will square you up.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## dubsport

As this new bridge between NI and Scotland gets built i shall be able to attend these for the craic - prob be 2090 by the time that happens wit flying car an al sorts of crazy automotive crap , lol


----------



## Grizzle

Come on guys whats with the Grizzle bullying thats taking place these past few hours.....


----------



## gerry connelly

OK guys,I need to know where the nearest shopping centre is so that I can drop my wife off there.How far away is Braehead Centre?


----------



## bobbyraven

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)


----------



## SURFERROSA

gerry connelly said:


> OK guys,I need to know where the nearest shopping centre is so that I can drop my wife off there.How far away is Braehead Centre?


20 mins past Cumbernauld. Head along the A80 Gerry and follow signs for Greenock and turn-off will be signposted. Is it open on a Sunday?

Don't forget to pick her up again afterwards.


----------



## gerry connelly

^^Thanks for that, yes must tie a knot in my finger to remind myself


----------



## juls

The Fort is much nearer David's unit - believe me I know being a DW widow!!!!:lol:


----------



## gerry connelly

Where's the Fort and can a female spend several hours there?


----------



## juls

It's at the Easterhouse exit from the M8 and YES!!!!! There's loads and loads of girlie shops and a load of good food/drink places too.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Come on guys whats with the Grizzle bullying thats taking place these past few hours.....


It's just a bit of male bonding m8 and of course you are such a *big* target


----------



## spitfire

gerry connelly said:


> OK guys,I need to know where the nearest shopping centre is so that I can drop my wife off there.How far away is Braehead Centre?


Glagow city centre is the best place for her. That should keep her busy for a good few hours.:thumb:


----------



## allyrennie

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Glagow city centre is the best place for her. That should keep her busy for a good few hours.:thumb:


thats what i suggested...


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> thats what i suggested...


That's what I suggested
That's what I suggested  :lol:


----------



## astra-bertone

it was a good suggestion lets leave it at that


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> it was a good suggestion lets leave it at that


Av you made up your mind if your coming yet young un? It'd be a good chance to bully Griz some more. Cause if you don't come Griz is gonna be focusing all his attention on me for all the stick he's been taking.  And I only give him stick cause you told me to. :evil: 
It wasn't my fault Graham. He's the one who put me up to it.:devil: 
Honest Graham honest. Gulp! :wall:


----------



## Grizzle

ya pair a poofs... wrap it!! lmao


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> ya pair a poofs... wrap it!! lmao


:lol:


----------



## dumfriesdik

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4)Clark
5)RS4
6) SURFERROSA
7) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike


----------



## Grizzle

dumfriesdik said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) Gerry Connelly
> 3) S-X-I
> 4)Clark
> 5)RS4
> 6) SURFERROSA
> 7) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike


jesus cut the rest of us why dont yeh lol

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )
43) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike


----------



## astra-bertone

i should be there unless im totally hungover, the cars a riot though and i wont have a chance to do it


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> i should be there unless im totally hungover, the cars a riot though and i wont have a chance to do it


Cross you off for the show and shine then?:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Cross you off for the show and shine then?:lol:


and the list all together


----------



## Jack

I should be able to make it, only live 10 mins away so no excuse really

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John (If i can get the time off work)
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )
43) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike
44) Jack


----------



## dumfriesdik

Grizzle said:


> jesus cut the rest of us why dont yeh lol


i could have sworn there was only half dozen when i copied and pasted!

sorry! :newbie:


----------



## Djw John

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )
43) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike
44) Jack

Im gonna be off work  So meeting Alan and then we'll be over


----------



## spitfire

I think this may have been posted already, and I think it would be a good idea if people could at least put a username on an A4 on the dash of there cars at the meet. That way we'd know who we were talking to without continually having to introduce one another. What do you think? Or is that a cr4p idea.


----------



## astra-bertone

its crap old timer 

what about when we are away from the cars lol


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> its crap old timer
> 
> what about when we are away from the cars lol


Well I'm not senile just yet so I've thought about that , but in the absence of name tags it's the next best thing. Ok, if it's a cr4p idea it's cr4p. Just thought it might help with the number of folks expected at the meet.


----------



## astra-bertone

i agree with u its a good idea, but its not gonna work


----------



## mazda7

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )
43) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike
44) Jack
45) Mazda7 (Scott)


----------



## spitfire

ibizasport16v said:


> i agree with u its a good idea, but its not gonna work


What's with the negative waves man. 
*Donald Sutherland*
*Kelly's Heros*


----------



## illeagalhunter

Its gonna be busy Sunday


----------



## S-X-I

I was thinking about writing up something to put on the car especially now theres a show and shine, good idea!!


----------



## Djw John

illeagalhunter said:


> Its gonna be busy Sunday


But is it going to be dry?!


----------



## Mark M

How is the show and shine thing going to work?

Bring your own products etc, jet hose and so on?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Thought I'd put the young and old gay couple's minds at ease, it is a good idea, but I've stolen .... sssshhhhhhh..... some sticky labels from work and was going to put everyone's username on one so that you could all walk about freely and be able to be addressed or ignored:wave: 

Might have to shorten names like GerryConnelly and Illegalhunter and stuff to Gerry and Illegal!!!! And Grizzle to Grrr going by his late aggressive stances. Good to see him chilling out with his spacewalks now.

But I'm not going to shorten my own to either Surfer or indeed Rosa because I might get Grizzle saying I'm gay or something. Not that there's anything wrong with being gay or anything.

Are you all up for sticky labels or not?:thumb:


----------



## Mark M

^Suppose it makes sense, but what if you are not from DW? Insane


----------



## S-X-I

V12MSM said:


> How is the show and shine thing going to work?
> 
> Bring your own products etc, jet hose and so on?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark.


Best PM Dave KG or David G.

If you get any info then post it up.


----------



## SURFERROSA

V12MSM said:


> ^Suppose it makes sense, but what if you are not from DW? Insane


Then you'll just have to talk your name


----------



## Mark M

Will do chief.

I'm not that bothered as I haven't had a chance to correct my car yet, I'll shamelessly park it out of sight


----------



## SURFERROSA

V12MSM said:


> Will do chief.
> 
> I'm not that bothered as I haven't had a chance to correct my car yet, I'll shamelessly park it out of sight


Nope, got an A3 sign made up saying "this is mark's new car"


----------



## spitfire

SURFERROSA said:


> Thought I'd put the young and old gay couple's minds at ease, it is a good idea, but I've stolen .... sssshhhhhhh..... some sticky labels from work and was going to put everyone's username on one so that you could all walk about freely and be able to be addressed or ignored:wave:
> 
> Might have to shorten names like GerryConnelly and Illegalhunter and stuff to Gerry and Illegal!!!! And Grizzle to Grrr going by his late aggressive stances. Good to see him chilling out with his spacewalks now.
> 
> But I'm not going to shorten my own to either Surfer or indeed Rosa because I might get Grizzle saying I'm gay or something. Not that there's anything wrong with being gay or anything.
> 
> Are you all up for sticky labels or not?:thumb:


I'm not putting a sticky label on my Visace threads 
Seriously that'd be good:thumb:


----------



## Mark M

SURFERROSA said:


> Nope, got an A3 sign made up saying "this is mark's new car"


:lol: Oh dear, how cheap would a flight and taxi be then?

Ach, I reckon the safest bet would be to go plough a field with it, ie. lend it to my Mum, and maybe I'll sneak a prize for dirtiest car, superb.

Looking forward to meeting a few folk, hopefully the weather will be ok.
Remember your cameras :thumb:


----------



## Militia

1) Dave KG
2) Gerry Connelly
3) S-X-I
4) Clark
5) RS4 (Would like to see Claying done by the experts )
6) SURFERROSA
7) Eazy
8) V12MSM
9) Lomax
10) Glider, scratch removal as I just bought a car with many.
11) Spitfire (should have the car fixed by then)
12) Illegalhunter should have my new Type R
13) Djw John
14) jkp
15) Deanoecosse
16) BM-Stu
17) Altered Carbon
18) ibizasport16v
19) CJ Romeo
20) Johnny50
21) Dougster (work dependant)
22) Swordjo
23) OrangePeel (work dependant)
24) Scotsbil
25) SCOTIA
26) nsanity
27) K18WRX (hopefully make it)
28) vpricey(Paul)
29) scoobyiain
30) Grizzle
32) pologti
33) Alan W
34) Ali - The deviant
35) Alan
36) ZSimon
37) Cheechy
38) Cheesy
39) PVS
40) Paulo
41) Bobbyraven (if I can ditch the Mrs!!)
42) Alistair ( 360 Complete )
43) DumfriesDik - poss on a trike
44) Jack
45) Mazda7 (Scott)
46) Militia


----------



## SURFERROSA

Should be a good day. Lots o new members and the likes.

Anybody doing wet-sanding:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't forget to look after the pros and all that, making them wee cups of tea and keeping them supplied wi biscuits. Might even have to get a wee shoe-shine stall set up to cater for them. Maybe even get the sunday papers in a wee rack for them to browse through. Oh, and some comfy seats for them too.


----------



## Mark M

How about some waders and fishing rods for when the inevitable happens!


----------



## SURFERROSA

You've checked the weather then?!!


----------



## S-X-I

V12MSM said:


> How about some waders and fishing rods for when the inevitable happens!


We needed them at the last meet lol

Lots of good beading shots though lol


----------



## Mark M

SURFERROSA said:


> You've checked the weather then?!!


Looks a tad damp at this moment, but never trust the forecast.

A quick coat of Glasur should see some nice beading 

NOTE: Folk from the Aberdeen Area, or who want to get picked up on the way down, please add to ZSimon's post in the Scotland section.

I guess we could meet people at Halfords in Dundee etc...


----------



## Clark @ PB

sorry guys, but i cant make this anymore!


----------



## cj romeo

Would I be correct in recalling that kids arent allowed?

Weather will hopefully save me from embaressment!


----------



## donnyboy

cj romeo said:


> Would I be correct in recalling that kids arent allowed?
> 
> Weather will hopefully save me from embaressment!


Did you ask David about kids? I don't know why they wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## S-X-I

Clark said:


> sorry guys, but i cant make this anymore!


How come?


----------



## donnyboy

Could anyone thats going that has Zim0l Glasur bring it with them please? I want to check something.

Incase its easier answered here. I think it smells like XXX hardcore wax.


----------



## Dave KG

donnyboy said:


> Could anyone thats going that has Zim0l Glasur bring it with them please? I want to check something.
> 
> Incase its easier answered here. I think it smells like XXX hardcore wax.


I've got it, I'll put it in the bag....


----------



## donnyboy

Dave KG said:


> I've got it, I'll put it in the bag....


Cheers Dave..:thumb:


----------



## craigM

mine smells like xxx aswell donny, it definetly isnt the same wax going by results though.


----------



## SCOTIA

weather lookin dry for sunday guys.Should be a good meet.theres a pub next door:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Hopefully it will stay dry and if most of the members on the list turn up it should be jam packed!


----------



## favbypav

favbypav would love to come to this guys,if that is ok.


----------



## donnyboy

craigM said:


> mine smells like xxx aswell donny, it definetly isnt the same wax going by results though.


Cheers Craig.:thumb:


----------



## G60 VV

S-X-I said:


> How come?


maybe cos he wants a day off!!!!:wave:


----------



## S-X-I

One day to go.

The weathers nice today, lets hope it can hold on for tomorow!


----------



## astra-bertone

yeah lets hope the weather is just like today


----------



## ZSimon

that will be it jinxed now


----------



## Djw John

Gave it a very quick clean today and then went out for lunch with a few friends, on the way the exhasut bracket snapped clean off!!! Grrrr so atm Im now a maybe


----------



## donnyboy

I gave my car a mega clean today. Just hope it stays dry.:wall: 

Put my Dewalt 443, Orange Silverline roto and Cosmo in the boot for anyone that wants a look/try??


----------



## Dave KG

donnyboy said:


> I gave my car a mega clean today. Just hope it stays dry.:wall:
> 
> Put my Dewalt 443, Orange Silverline roto and Cosmo in the boot for anyone that wants a look/try??


I always like playing with new machine polishers...


----------



## donnyboy

Dave KG said:


> I always like playing with new machine polishers...


You could see how the Silverline fairs against your Makita? I've not used the Dewalt much. Only had a quick play on a scratch on my bros Honda FRV.


----------



## allyrennie

I Will have all 5 of the dodo wax range with me tomorrow if anyone wants to give it a try? or a smell? but no licking ok................the wax I mean, not me........

Big white van, with 360 complete on it, I will be there or there abouts....or I might have my fancy name sticker on if they are going to be available?!?!? 


:detailer:


----------



## S-X-I

I think me and Grizzle smelt most iof the chemical guy's range last time so something new to smell would be good lol


----------



## Alan

Mind n say hi tomorrow Fraser...


----------



## S-X-I

Will do, i want a good look at the R27!


----------



## donnyboy

S-X-I said:


> i want a good look at the R27!


Me too. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

donnyboy said:


> You could see how the Silverline fairs against your Makita? I've not used the Dewalt much. Only had a quick play on a scratch on my bros Honda FRV.


It'll be good to try it out mate, looking to get a second rotary (well third if you include Bryan's...) as a backup tool... And the way I look at it, the Silverline comes with a 3 year warranty, so you've got a gauranteed tool for 3 years


----------



## S-X-I

So Dave KG...........What are you bringing down in you bag of goodies, i bet you've got the boot loaded with stuff lol


----------



## S-X-I

Weather forecast for tomorrow.

Looks promising

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/st/motherwell_forecast_weather.html


----------



## allyrennie

Dave KG said:


> It'll be good to try it out mate, looking to get a second rotary (well third if you include Bryan's...) as a backup tool... And the way I look at it, the Silverline comes with a 3 year warranty, so you've got a gauranteed tool for 3 years


I Will have my 2 blue silverline rotarys in the van tomorrow if you want to give these a whirl??


----------



## Mark M

Seeing as I have just got in from work, 4am :doublesho 

I don't think I'll be alive to leave at 8am tomorrow morning, to then travel back up to start work at 4pm (sunday - today!)

Very sorry about this, and I was really looking forward to it.

Hopefully we can arrange another sometime soon so I can meet some of you fellows :thumb: 

Have a great day and post up the pics,
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Glider

Guys

Going to miss this one as well, called out last night still here. 

Watch the Forth Road Bridge it took me an hour to cross last night.

Have a good one.


----------



## gerry connelly

Looking forward to this, leaving in 30 mins


----------



## Stepho

Just to let you guys travelling down from Aberdeen Know, it is totally miserable down here. I am located about 20 mins from Daves unit, may be at idea to check if this is still on.:thumb:


----------



## dumfriesdik

where has the weather come from? i am not going to make it. sorry.


----------



## Stepho

*Weather update*, Rain has lifted, and cloud breaking up. Looking promising :wave:

:detailer:


----------



## Dave KG

I'm just setting off now... Only a little bit of rain. :thumb:


----------



## cj romeo

Weather is coming and going, its about 10 miles for me, we're coming anyway, maybe change the show and shine to best beading!


----------



## S-X-I

I'm ten minutes away from the unit and the sun is trying to come out, a few dark clouds but it is DRY!!!!!


----------



## ZSimon

sorry guys i missed my alarm and didnt get up till 12 hope its a good one


----------



## cj romeo

S-X-I said:


> I'm ten minutes away from the unit and the sun is trying to come out, a few dark clouds but it is DRY!!!!!


Your cheating was noted...


----------



## cheechy

Did the show and shine take place today then and if so who won it?

I didn't enter as I had driven the car 50 miles in the wet to get there and couldnt be botherd cleaning the car again!!


----------



## Alan W

ZSimon said:


> sorry guys i missed my alarm and didnt get up till 12 hope its a good one


It was a good one and you missed out! :lol:

Thanks to Dave KG for the excellent demo's and David G for the premises! :thumb:

Congrats to Fraser (S-X-I) for winning the Show'n'shine! :thumb:

Another great day chaps and all we need now are the photos! 

Alan W

Edit: Just noticed a new Thread has been started! :lol:


----------



## Djw John

Sorry I missed this but my exhaust is hanging off so didnt want to risk it!


----------



## S-X-I

cj romeo said:


> Your cheating was noted...


What cheating was this?


----------



## cj romeo

S-X-I said:


> What cheating was this?


Only kidding!

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

S-X-I said:


> What cheating was this?


Having it rotory polished by Dave before we got there, then driving in as if you'd just arrived. Trying to tell us it always looks that good?


----------



## S-X-I

How did you find out lol

I was at a slight advantage considering a live 5 minutes away.

There were alot of clean cars there, Spitfire gave me a run for my money as did Scotsbil.


----------

